# Internet Speed Suddenly Slowed Down



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

first of all thank you for reading this.

only yesterday, my browser loading webpages became ultra slow, (i was using Opera 9.26), it freezed every few seconds for about 20 seconds, then resumed loading the page, then again freezed, and so on. 

So then i downloaded Mozilla firefox to see if that would help, same thing except pages didn's load. 

then i tried using IE 7 and it's speed varies, sometimes a page loads qiuck and other times it loads a lot slower.

Every time i had a new browser i deleted all the temporary files, cookies, saved pages, links visited, etc... And it;s still slow. 

however other programs that use the itnernet such as MSN work fine and are fast as usual, just the browser internet loading time is suddenly a lot longer, i'm not sure if its a virus as Symantec has been showing a few infected files in Quarantine and so forth.

So all help is glady appreciated

Thankyou! :up:


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

Interesting. I had the same thing happen with Opera, IE7, Maxthon, FireFox. Downloaded TCP Optimizer and some of the problem alleviated.

Also found out an extremely busy website can cause this to happen. Since Tech Support Guy forums are so popular, I have the slow down effect accessing the site especially on Friday and Saturday evenings!

If you want to try TCP Optimizer, you can download it here: http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php

It's free and does not need to be installed.

Don't think it is caused by a virus since my system is clean.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Al Kyder said:


> i'm not sure if its a virus as Symantec has been showing a few infected files in Quarantine and so forth.


I would scan the system using another anti-virus tool immediately. I would scan with AVG or Avast! or Kaspersky. I would also scan for spyware using Ad-Aware, Spybot S&D, and AVG anti-spyware.

Or, you could start a thread in the malware removal forum and get their assistance. If Symantec's anti-virus app has found some infected files, there might be more lurking.

Peace...


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

I agree with tomdkat, it doesn't hurt to get a second opinion form another antispyware/antivirus scan using a different program.

After the scans and your system is clean, if the problem persists, check your internet connection modem. I am on cable and have a Linksys modem. It was driving me crazy trying to figure out why pages would load halfway then pause, or sometimes I would get a timed out, sometimes the pages loaded quickly but got stuck on the last bit of the page totally loading.

After trying everything I could think of, including cursing my ISP, I experimented with the cable modem. I unplugged the modem and let it cool down for about an hour. Plugged the power back in and had quick response on the loading of pages. Let the modem remain on for a while and noticed a decline in the internet speed especially using a browser.

Finally used compressed air to clean the modem, especially all those tiny holes used for air flow. So far and my modem has been on all day, no problems with the slowing down of pages loading. Problem seems to be solved, but don't think I'll hold my breath.

May not be the cause of your problem. Just thought I'd post my fix to the problem I was having which sounds a lot like the problem you are having.


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

thank you both for your inputs, thank for you taking your time to help me out.

1. I downloaded TCP optimizer, but I have no idea how to use it, can you help me? right now I'm in Safe Mode, and the internet is fine at normal speeds, so I guess the problem isn't about dust in my modem.

2. Wouldn't downloading another anti-virus cause conflicts with my current one? I have Symantec currently, downlaoding something like Avast or NOD32 or AVG would cause conflicts?

also any good free anti-spyware/malware programs you can recommend? 

Thank you guys so much for your help,
it really has helped me,
thank you.

Cheers
Al Kyder


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

Try this:

Open IE7, go to "Tools", select "Internet Options".

In the "Security" tab click on "Reset all zones to default level" (providing it is not greyed out).

See if that helps your speed.

If not go to the "Advanced" tab in Internet Options and click on "Reset".

Even with a slow connection you can do online scans, may take a while, but can be done.

Good online scan sites:

http://www.bitdefender.com/scan8/ie.html

http://www.pandasecurity.com/homeusers/solutions/activescan/

To find out more about TCP Optimizer go here:

http://www.speedguide.net/tcpoptimizer.php


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Al Kyder said:


> 1. I downloaded TCP optimizer, but I have no idea how to use it, can you help me? right now I'm in Safe Mode, and the internet is fine at normal speeds, so I guess the problem isn't about dust in my modem.


If things are working fine in safe mode, you either have an infection of some kind and/or a previous anti-virus app "touched" your IE settings.

I concur with what kniht posted above. If your system scans clean and resetting your options doesn't help, we'll have to come up with plan 'C'. 

Peace...


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for your replies once again.

just to let you know, i completely uninstalled Internet explorer 7, restarted computer, installed it with the Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool, installed again, same problem, even with my other 2 browsers (Opera, and Mozilla FireFox)

Kniht:
your answers to tell me to reset those security options did not work, my internet speed is still slow. However your online scans did prove to be useful, Panda Security scan worked but the other didn't for some browser/connection problem. The scan took hours! My results (in notepad file) are below:

;***********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
ANALYSIS: 2008-04-09 21:19:38
PROTECTIONS: 1
MALWARE: 7
SUSPECTS: 1
;***********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
PROTECTIONS
Description Version Active Updated
;===================================================================================================================================================================================
Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition 9.0 No Yes
;===================================================================================================================================================================================
MALWARE
Id Description Type Active Severity Disinfectable Disinfected Location
;===================================================================================================================================================================================
02900818 Adware/E404 Adware No 0 Yes No C:\System Volume Information\_restore{68AB7F8B-1355-44E1-9AB4-33864F78E157}\RP88\A0030169.dll
02908031 Adware/E404 Adware No 0 Yes No C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QJ2BSFIB\sdferw[1].htm
02909132 Trj/Downloader.TDE Virus/Trojan No 0 No No C:\System Volume Information\_restore{68AB7F8B-1355-44E1-9AB4-33864F78E157}\RP81\A0024115.exe[keygen.exe]
02909132 Trj/Downloader.TDE Virus/Trojan No 0 Yes No C:\System Volume Information\_restore{68AB7F8B-1355-44E1-9AB4-33864F78E157}\RP73\A0019447.exe
02910540 Spyware/Virtumonde Spyware No 1 Yes No C:\System Volume Information\_restore{68AB7F8B-1355-44E1-9AB4-33864F78E157}\RP88\A0030154.dll
02912166 Spyware/Virtumonde Spyware No 1 Yes No C:\System Volume Information\_restore{68AB7F8B-1355-44E1-9AB4-33864F78E157}\RP88\A0030164.dll
02912167 Spyware/Virtumonde Spyware No 1 Yes No C:\System Volume Information\_restore{68AB7F8B-1355-44E1-9AB4-33864F78E157}\RP88\A0030152.dll
02912283 Spyware/Virtumonde Spyware No 1 Yes No C:\System Volume Information\_restore{68AB7F8B-1355-44E1-9AB4-33864F78E157}\RP84\A0025808.dll
;===================================================================================================================================================================================
SUSPECTS
Sent Location %
;===================================================================================================================================================================================
Yes C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\tzraqlo.dll %
;===================================================================================================================================================================================
VULNERABILITIES
Id Severity Description %
;===================================================================================================================================================================================
170911 HIGH MS07-050 %
170904 HIGH MS07-043 %
;===================================================================================================================================================================================

I went to sign up (free) in order to remove the low-risk threats but then an error came up:

Object reference not set to an instance of an object. 
Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code.

Exception Details: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Source Error:

An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.

Stack Trace:

[NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.]
ActiveScan2_0._scan.setLanguage(CultureInfo cinfo) +7285
ActiveScan2_0.ASHeader.Page_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e) +864
System.Web.UI.Control.OnLoad(EventArgs e) +67
System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() +35
System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() +98
System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() +98
System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain() +750

There were infections, this may be cause, as Symantec did not find any errors, but Spybot did find a few but all problems were repaired in Spybot only.

In order to remove all threats for my Panda Security online scan I would have to buy the full thing and be a registered user...

Thank you anyways, 
your help is very kindly and greatly appreciated.

So anyone got any other solutions?
Thank you a lot


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for doing that scan.  I would start a thread in the malware removal forum asking for assistance in getting your system cleaned up. Be sure to post a link to THIS thread in the thread you start in the malware forum.

Peace...


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

I agree with tomdkat, intitiate plan 'C'.

http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/

Be sure to read the Sticky "Posting for help - Read first".


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

One last thing, is there some sort of internet port manager/cleaner/refresher sort of thing? I ran an internet connectivity test, everything passed except Hosts File and Key Ports, so would that help... So are there any programs out there or is there anything I can do to fix up my Hosts File or my Key Ports?

thanks.
And yeah, thank you for the Plan C,  I'll post it up now in that Malware Removal section


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

A firewall would be best to deal with any open ports that concern you. Spybot S&D will update the hosts file, as part of its current protection scheme, but I don't know of any tools that remove stuff from your hosts file.

Peace...


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Just agreeing with everyone in here that you likely have an infection of some kind (and I'm probably slow to both the gun and the draw), but I just wanted to throw this in that I didn't see (unless I just missed it): and that is that if your Internet connection is down/bad, then before losing too much sleep, keep your ISP's tech line close to your computer and make a quick 1-800 call to find out if they are experiencing any connectivity problems for your area.


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

^ I also have a feeling it's an infection which has caused this problem, but there's no harm in trying other things. I just want to do everything to help solve this problem.

I've used several scans, Ewido picked up a few, the files were deleted, the internet speed is only a little faster but other than that it's still the same.

and regarding TomdKat how do I use SpyBot S&D to refresh the hosts files? Or use firewall to configure ports and things?

Again, thank you a lot people for your help.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Al Kyder said:


> and regarding TomdKat how do I use SpyBot S&D to refresh the hosts files? Or use firewall to configure ports and things?


As part of its normal operation, Spybot S&D will update the hosts file with a TON of entries to prevent malware from "spoofing" legit sites on your system. Spybot won't remove any "bogus" entries, I don't think.

You mentioned above about using a Symantec product to scan your system. I believe Symantec's anti-virus product will add an entry or two to the hosts file in support of its e-mail scanner. The hosts file is a text file you can easily view with Notepad so I would look inside to see if there's anything unusual in it.

As for firewalls and ports, a firewall will block unsolicited inbound connections on specified ports coming from somewhere on the Internet. A great firewall will block apps running locally from listening on ports or from connecting to the Internet completely, unless configured otherwise. You're probably running the Windows firewall now so I would make sure that is actually running and read up on how to configure it more securely. Alternatively, you can install a third-party firewall, like ZoneAlarm or Comodo, and configure those to suit your needs.

You can run Gison Research's Shields UP! test to see what the state is of your systems Internet-oriented security.

Peace...


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> As part of its normal operation, Spybot S&D will update the hosts file with a TON of entries to prevent malware from "spoofing" legit sites on your system. Spybot won't remove any "bogus" entries, I don't think.
> 
> You mentioned above about using a Symantec product to scan your system. I believe Symantec's anti-virus product will add an entry or two to the hosts file in support of its e-mail scanner. The hosts file is a text file you can easily view with Notepad so I would look inside to see if there's anything unusual in it.
> 
> ...


see also pcflank.com Great site for leak testing.


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Al Kyder said:


> ^ I also have a feeling it's an infection which has caused this problem, but there's no harm in trying other things. I just want to do everything to help solve this problem.
> 
> I've used several scans, Ewido picked up a few, the files were deleted, the internet speed is only a little faster but other than that it's still the same.
> 
> ...


You may wish to install and run Ad-aware 2007 (free version) before Spybot. There was a bug floating around a while ago that would prevent Spybot from installing properly--or interrupted the update process--something like that. At any rate, I ran Ad-aware, it cleaned out some bugs, and then I was able to use Spybot again.


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey guys...

Thank you for all your help...

I solved the problem myself

I uninstalled my Wireless network driver, restarted, and installed it again, internet speeds are perfectly fine. 

again, thank you for helping me, but I solved the problem myself.

Thank you so much,
Al Kyder

Now how Do i mark this thread as Solved?

___________________________________________

Regarding Markomus, I installed Ad-Aware 2007, free version, everytime I do a scan after a few minutes the computer just restarts ... I don't know why, it just restarts, it's really annoying , I can't use AdAware...

Anyway, thank you all for taking your time to help one person, you guys should be commended on helping hundreds of other people solve their problems, everyday...

Thank you...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It's in the "Thread tools" menu above the thread itself.

So, it was the wireless network drivers. Hmmmm.. I wonder why things worked fine in safe mode, then. 

Glad you got things resolved. 

Peace...


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Well that was going to be our next guess.


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

^ Hey Mark... I need help with the Ad-Aware thing, every time I do a scan the computer restarts.

Unfortunately my internet speeds are back to being slow again? 
Yesterday, after uninstalling the driver, I restarted the computer, logged back on, internet was fine for around the first 5 minutes, then the speed gradually became slower until I had to wait literally minutes for a page to load.

Today, it's back to normal, sluggish, loading times, sorry, but I need more suggestions coming...
I don't know why, it's back to its same old self again, need help!

Thank you people, 
Al Kyder :up:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

If Ad-Aware won't run for you, scan with Spybot S&D and AVG anti-spyware. You should be able to scan with BOTH of those in safe mode WITHOUT networking.

Peace...


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

^ ^ Well, I ran scans with the following

Ewido (No infections/threats)
Spybot S&D (Only one found (this one comes up during almost every scan), the problem was fixed)
AVG Anti-Spyware (No infections/threats)
Symantec (No infections/threats)
Ad-Aware 2007 [free version] (No infections/threats)
CCleaner was also used to clean up temporary internet files, saved searches, visited links, etc.

Whilst in safe mode, I uninstalled the Wireless Network driver again, and to install it again in safe mode so nothing could infect it or so that any other mishaps don't occur. But on startup of installation, it said something like 'Error' after Installshield was preparing the installtion guide.

So then I just went to normal windows, installed the Wireless Network Driver normally without any errors, restarted computer back to normal Windows Mode, and then a new problem... Upon startup, in the system tray, it would say 'acquiring network address' for around 15-20 secs. Then it would just disconnect. A few seconds later, it would start acquiring a network address again for 10-20 seconds, then just stop and disconnect, and this just keeps happening, unable to access the internet, Right now I'm posting this on my laptop.

Any Ideas?
I may as well post my problems here rather than start a whole new thread, as in the end my goal is to get back my normal, fast, internet speeds.

Thank you
Al Kyder :up:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Did you run those scans in safe mode?

Peace...


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

You know, I'm starting to get the feeling there MIGHT be a hardware problem??? I'm going to message my friend Sithtiger and see if he can add his awesome problem solving skills to this one.


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

tomdkat said:


> Did you run those scans in safe mode?
> 
> Peace...


Yes, all those scans were run in Safe Mode with networking.
Do you want me to try without networking as well, if that would make any difference?

Ok guys
I uninstalled my driver in Safe Mode (got Safe Mode to work again by applying Classic Theme rather than my custom one)
Restarted normally, the new hardware device was sucessfully installed
for the first few minutes, internet is perfectly fine, but then it suddenly turns back to it's normal, old, slow sluggish self again... And this happens everytime I uninstall and re-install the Wireless Driver.

My wireless network card is this, in case anyone wants to know
D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless PCI Adapter(rev.C)
It's version 1.00.00.0000

There is version 2.00.03.0000 available for download, which is the latest for my adapter, and there's only one site with that link, whenever I click on 'download' to download that latest driver no window comes up, I clicked the link whilst holding Ctrl as well so if it was a pop-up it wouldn't be blocked, (this is on my laptop with internet speeds perfectly fine) ...

Keep the suggestions coming
Again, thank you for helping me this far, it's been great to have a lot of support
Cheers
Al Kyder :up:


----------



## victor1655 (Apr 14, 2008)

i gave this instruction to some one else before you and it worked

go to run
type ncpa.cpl
right click wlan
look for tcp/ip settings
higlight it and click propperties
change to use the following dns servers
type 4.2.2.1 for primary dns
and 4.2.2.6 for seccondary dns
if speed problem goes away
the network adapter is having some issues
and you shoul either leave this dns static
or ask your isp for some of their dns servers


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Al Kyder said:


> My wireless network card is this, in case anyone wants to know
> D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless PCI Adapter(rev.C)
> It's version 1.00.00.0000


The D-Link site does not list "rev. C" as a adapter revision. Hmmm....

Peace...


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

tomdkat said:


> The D-Link site does not list "rev. C" as a adapter revision. Hmmm....
> 
> Peace...


I tried searching it up as well on their site and there was no such card, as it came up on the search results...

And their site is pretty hard to work around, I can't seem to find 'driver downloads' or something, let alone even finding my Wireless card on their site.



victor1655 said:


> i gave this instruction to some one else before you and it worked
> 
> go to run
> type ncpa.cpl
> ...


Static DNS's cause problems with my wireless card, and I know my DNS servers by going cmd > then ipconfig /all and finding it there. Right now my internet speeds are fine, but I'm guessing in a few minutes It'll just slow itself down suddenly like it always does.

Edit: Nevermind, I used your static DNS address and they're quite fine... No problems.. I'll let you know in a day or two how the connection speed goes Victor.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Sithtiger is about to make a suggestion, but I'll throw these two cents in as well: Be sure to turn off System Restore if it isn't already off. There are some bugs that like to hide in System Restore. Press Start key + Pause/Break. Click System Restore tab. Check the box that says, "Turn off System Restore." Confirm it and you're good to go.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

First of all I'd get rid of Symantec. They used to be the best once upon a time but I'd install the free version of AVG. Then I'd download a reg cleaner and run it....try Wise Registry Cleaner: http://www.wisecleaner.com/download.html
It's free and it's also a good registry cleaner!

Then try SmitFraudFix. It's very good for getting rid of nasty trojans that other software can't. Just follow the directions and it's very easy to use. You'll want to go into Safe Mode to use it. http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix.php

One more thing and I apologize if it's already been suggested and that's try connecting an Ethernet cable directly to your computer and see if it still doing the same thing. I'd also reiterate what Mar Komus said call your ISP to see if there are any problems. I'm with Verizon and something happened to my connection like this and I had a problem with my http for 5 days! Anyway try these things out and let us know what happened.


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

^ Thanks for your suggestions, I'll try that now...

Also regarding Symantec, it costs money, I don't get what you mean by getting rid of it... I don't have the original installation CD either, it came installed on my Desktop PC, would disabling Symantec help and then download AVG? I Also downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, a few tracking cookies were found but all files were deleted, same problem...

I also turned off System Restore, still slow internet.... 
How do I call my ISP, How do I get to talk or get their number?

And also what do you mean by plugging in an Ethernet cable into my computer...? My router is downstairs, the router uses no modem, Would power cycling it also help?

Thank you everyone,

Regards
Al Kyder


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay people .....
I've tried practically everything ...

Here's something like a timeline, all your suggestions that I've tried so far and the results I've gotten...

TCP Optimizer

I put mostly everything to max on this program, MTU is 1500, MTU Discovery is on, however does anyone know If my packet size is the largest it can possibly be by checking to see if it is on TCP Optimizer or on some other way to do this?

Anti-Viruses, Scanners, and Anti-Spywares/Malware Programs

-------
I downloaded and used the following 'anti' programs, registry programs and other programs:


HiJackThis
I have this on my computer, I did a couple of scans and saved a few log files, if anyone needs to see them I'd be happy to show you..

Ad-Aware 2007 (Free)
Done several scans, there were no threats found with this tool

Symantec Anti-Virus (Full edition)
I do a start-up scan everytime, no infections/threats.

Ewido Anti_Virus Scanner
On my first scan there were around 5-6 infections, the files were removed irrevocably, and same with any files afterwards.

Avast! Worm/Virus Scanner
It usually comes up with things like 'file could not be scanned', but no threats found with many scans.

CCleaner
Everytime on startup, it cleans everything, temporary files, caches, etc.

SpyBot Search and Destroy
Done several scans with this, almost everytime atleast one problem is found, but it's fixed after the scan is completed.

AVG Anti-Spyware (free)
A few tracking cookies and so forth were found but again those were successfully deleted.

Wise Registry Cleaner
The 'Safe to fix' problems were fixed, however I left the 'Not fully safe to fix' problems alone.

SmitFraudFix
I did this in safe mode as suggested by Sithtiger, problems and other things were removed, still no luck.

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool
Scanned, no problems found.

-----

Deleted all my temporary cookies/files/saved stuff/caches, same problem.
Also resetted my security information, as kniht suggested, no improvements.

Power cycled my modem as well, no speed change.

Ran online scan sites on page 1 of this thread, some infections were found with Panda Security online scan, posted it up in the malware removal section but no Replies.......... the results are on page 1, post number #8.

I ran the 'Shields UP!' internet test, these are the results


Attempting connection to your computer. . . 
Shields UP! is now attempting to contact the Hidden Internet Server within your PC. It is likely that no one has told you that your own personal computer may now be functioning as an Internet Server with neither your knowledge nor your permission. And that it may be serving up all or many of your personal files for reading, writing, modification and even deletion by anyone, anywhere, on the Internet!

Your Internet port 139 does not appear to exist! 
One or more ports on this system are operating in FULL STEALTH MODE! Standard Internet behavior requires port connection attempts to be answered with a success or refusal response. Therefore, only an attempt to connect to a nonexistent computer results in no response of either kind. But YOUR computer has DELIBERATELY CHOSEN NOT TO RESPOND (that's very cool!) which represents advanced computer and port stealthing capabilities. A machine configured in this fashion is well hardened to Internet NetBIOS attack and intrusion.

Unable to connect with NetBIOS to your computer.
All attempts to get any information from your computer have FAILED. (This is very uncommon for a Windows networking-based PC.) Relative to vulnerabilities from Windows networking, this computer appears to be VERY SECURE since it is NOT exposing ANY of its internal NetBIOS networking protocol over the Internet.

I uninstalled/re-installed my Wireless Network drivers, there are no new versions, just the one from 2005, which I think is quite old, but there aren't any new versions for my Wireless PCI adapter for Dekstop Computer.

I've turned off System Restore, restarted computer, internet speeds are the same.

---------------

Uhh, guys, I really don't want to get to the point of formatting my computer....
This is really getting down to the wire, I'm really running out of options..........
Help guys ... Help... 

But you all are commended on your tremendous efforts to solve this.... Thank you everyone

Sincere Regards
Al. :up:


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

By getting rid of it, I mean uninstalling it. Symantec products can cause a whole host of problems including internet connection and navigating problems like you're having. Is Symantec the problem....don't know, but I know that it's a possibility! 

Did you download and install Wise Registry Cleaner? The reason you want to do that is every program that is installed on your computer is located in your computer's registry. Some programs ship with problematic uninstallers, which mean they might uninstall them from Program Files, but not out of the system registry completely. A program like Wise Registry Cleaner is supposed to help fix this and get rid of any fragments left over. One reg cleaner won't get rid of all fragments....you really need 2 or so, but one should do what needs to be done in order get rid of any Symantec leftovers that could be inhibiting your browsers from working correctly.

Say your ISP is Verizon....you can go on Google and find their contact number. In fact just tell me who you're ISP is...i.e...Comcast, Roadrunner, Verizon...etc and I'll find the number for you so they'll be no confusion. What I mean by plugging in your Ethernet cable directly into your computer is just that. You'll need to physically bring your computer down to where your router is. It sounds like your router and modem are one in the same but it should work something like this. There should be a phone line plugged into the router/modem. Is this router/modem plugged into a computer downstairs? If so unplug the cable that's going to the computer and then plug that into your computer that you've brought downstairs. Then you'll have a direct physical connection from your router to your computer and this will rule out a wireless problem.

To make things easier....post the make and model of your router if you can. And yes....power cycling your router/modem can definitely help...doesn't mean that it will, but it can, so give that a shot if you haven't! From what you've said this doesn't look like a virus related problem but either a driver related problem via the router/modem or Windows has become corrupted or your router is dying. One other thing to try is if you have yet another computer, try bringing it down and plug it into the router/modem.

There is one more thing I can think of. Put your Windows XP CD in your CD/DVD-ROM tray. Goto Start then click RUN and then type sfc /scannow
What this is Windows' System File Checker. If will scan Windows for any missing or corrupted files and fix them automatically. Let me know if that works and don't forget to post the make and model of your router for me. Oh hey....I just thought of something else....DUH. Do you have a friend close by that has broadband too? If so go to his or her house and bring your computer with you and connect it both wireless and also plug his or her router into your computer too. If it works just fine then you know it's not Windows or a driver issue....it's either your ISP or your router!!!

One last thing....I see where you said you didn't want to format your computer....and you shouldn't have to, but if you've run out of all your options that really is the smartest and most efficient thing to do. That said, you're not there yet as long as you can wait at least a few more days because there's still allot thats not been confirmed yet.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Al Kyder said:


> Okay people .....
> I've tried practically everything ...


I don't see where you connected your computer to your router using an Ethernet cable as one of the tests. Sithtiger requested that in one of his previous posts.

If an Ethernet connection to the router maintains consistent speeds, replacing the wireless router might be the fix. For now, please connect your computer directly to the router with an Ethernet cable and disable your wireless adapter to make sure it won't interfere with the test.

Peace...


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

tomdkat said:


> I don't see where you connected your computer to your router using an Ethernet cable as one of the tests. Sithtiger requested that in one of his previous posts.
> 
> If an Ethernet connection to the router maintains consistent speeds, replacing the wireless router might be the fix. For now, please connect your computer directly to the router with an Ethernet cable and disable your wireless adapter to make sure it won't interfere with the test.
> 
> Peace...


Straight after his post I asked him what he meant by plugging in an Ethernet cable into my computer... So I didn't understand, also I said 'practically', which means not completely everything... I think...

I'm sorry if I didn't make sense there anyway ........



Sithtiger said:


> By getting rid of it, I mean uninstalling it. Symantec products can cause a whole host of problems including internet connection and navigating problems like you're having. Is Symantec the problem....don't know, but I know that it's a possibility!
> 
> Did you download and install Wise Registry Cleaner? The reason you want to do that is every program that is installed on your computer is located in your computer's registry. Some programs ship with problematic uninstallers, which mean they might uninstall them from Program Files, but not out of the system registry completely. A program like Wise Registry Cleaner is supposed to help fix this and get rid of any fragments left over. One reg cleaner won't get rid of all fragments....you really need 2 or so, but one should do what needs to be done in order get rid of any Symantec leftovers that could be inhibiting your browsers from working correctly.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that very detailed post there, I'll try all those things on the weekend when I have time, so please wait a day or two for my response, moving my computer downstairs will take a while... I just need to take my mouse, keyboard, monitor, and the desktop itself... Right? No supplements? like speakers..... nevermind

Also regarding Symantec, if I do uninstall it and the problem still persists, I don't have a CD to install it back again..... Or can just copying the program folder in Program Files, putting it on a disc/USB Drive work, then if my internet speeds are still the same do I just paste it back into Program files?

I'm sounding like a dope, but these things I've never tried as yet...

As for my ISP, it's Optus (Australia)... I hope that's right, that's the company that we got our router installed and stuff... My other computer got a free Netgear Wireless Adapter with it, my sister's computer, her internet speeds are fine and connected to the same router.

My router model is 
Netgear Wireless Cable Modem Gateway CG814WG v3, as requested

Power cycling the modem also didn't help.

Yes, I did Download REgistry Wise Cleaner, as I have already stated I only cleaned out the 'safe to fix' problems, but left out the 'not fully safe to fix' problems out, Should i clean those as welll....? is there a way to save a registry file incase any more problems arise within the program itself?

Kind regards to everyone for your efforts so far in trying to assist this ongoing problem.
Your support is appreciated

Al. :up:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Al Kyder said:


> Straight after his post I asked him what he meant by plugging in an Ethernet cable into my computer... So I didn't understand, also I said 'practically', which means not completely everything... I think...


Ah, I missed that post too. 

An Ethernet cable is a network cable you could use to connect your computer to your router. Instead of using a "wireless" connection, use of the Ethernet cable would establish a "wired" connection, similar to the cable that connects your router to your modem.

The idea behind this test is if your Internet connection speed remains constant with a "wired" connection between your computer and router, your issues are with the wireless connection. Either the adapter is having issues or the wireless part of the router is having issues. The D-Link wireless router you have should have come with an Ethernet cable. I don't know if you're already using it or still have it or not but if you can't find it, Ethernet cables are inexpensive and can be purchased at any computer store.

Peace...


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

^ Okay, I know what an ethernet cable is, but I didn't know what he meant by just plugging one in, and where the other end went to.

Okay, I brought my computer downstairs, disabled my wireless connection, plugged one end of the Ethernet cable into my desktop computer's ethernet Port and the other into Ehernet Slot number 3 on the Wireless Netgear Router (It isn't D-Link Tomdkat, D-Link is my wireless Desktop Adapter), and unfortunately, internet speeds are still slow, this means it's not my adapter or my router, it's some sort of virus, right now I'm on my downstairs other-desktop-PC connected to the same router on Ethernet Slot Number 4 on the Netgear Router... So probably some malware has infected the computer, I don't know, or it's Symantec, I don't know as well, but I've noticed it's not just my browser speeds that are slow.... Other programs that are internet-based such as online games and MSN are also stuffing up

50% time I try signing into MSN Messenger I get Host errors and it takes a long time for the basic connectivity test itself, it takes several seconds to 'tick' off the 'Key Ports' section, others like IP address, DNS, DCHP, Wireless connection, and other things are 'ticked' off, or say analyzed, much quicker... And I lag on MSN, I send someone a message it takes them 20+ seconds to reply, I've done this with many of my contacts... Also for online games such as FEAR Multiplayer I seem to lag and have a high ping (200+) and the other players on the servers warp as well... So it's really digging into the whole connections itself...

Regards
Al


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Thanks for doing the Ethernet cable test. Now, if possible do this:


boot the computer in safe mode with the Ethernet cable connection to the Netgear router. See if the slow Internet connection persists.
Connect the computer (with the Ethernet cable) directly to your cable or DSL modem (do you have cable or DSL Internet access?). First, turn the modem off and the computer off. Then, connect the computer directly to the modem with the Ethernet cable. Then turn the modem on FIRST. Wait for the lights to blink for a bit as it initializes itself. Then, after about a minute or two (count to 60 using the "one-one-thousand, two-one-thousand" technique ) turn your computer on. Boot up normally and see if your Internet connection speed is still slow.

Please report the results back here. Based on the test above, we can determine if the router is having an issue or not.

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

Tomdkat, No, I only have a router, there's no modem for it, the router itself is directly plugged into the jack into the wall, no modem/cable/DSL thing whatever.

After going into Safe Mode with the ethernet internet cable speeds are fine, and same with the wireless connection

Regards
Al


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

Come on guys .... Any more suggestions...
I've tried those ethernet cable tests, the speed is still slow, I need more suggestions...
The router isn't the problem or the wireless adapter/etherent adapter cards, it's some settings or something in the system has changed, registry or some viruses, so would anything be able to be done in that area?

... Thanks


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Al Kyder said:


> Tomdkat, No, I only have a router, there's no modem for it, the router itself is directly plugged into the jack into the wall, no modem/cable/DSL thing whatever.


Gotcha. I see your Netgear router is a combination wireless router and cable modem.



> After going into Safe Mode with the ethernet internet cable speeds are fine, and same with the wireless connection


Ok. Have you surfed the Internet for the same amount of time it usually takes for connection speed to get slower when not booted in Safe Mode?



Al Kyder said:


> Come on guys .... Any more suggestions...
> I've tried those ethernet cable tests, the speed is still slow, I need more suggestions...


Well, patience is one suggestion I have.  The simple fact none of us are present WITH your hardware slows the process down significantly. 

Try this: boot normally and create another user account. Be sure to make it an admin account, like the one you normally use. Then, connect to the Internet with the new account and see how the performance behaves.

Peace...


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Given the limitations of the Internet, and as a repair technician and business owner I'd have to put my vote in for my least favorite option at this point: A little R and R (Reformat and Reinstall). Computers are like Star Wars droids: Let 'em go without a memory wipe for long enough and they develop quirky behavior.

Make sure to back up your important data first (and verify it is saved). Then make a list of programs you want to recover later. Make sure you have install CDs for everything BEFORE you begin.

Then do the deed.

Others might have a suggestion I've missed, but that's probably where I'd go at this point. If that doesn't fix it, then it has to be a hardware issue regardless of already having tested those options. At that point you'll need to secure (borrow or purchase) some hardware that is NOT your original configuration and test each piece out individually.

Upon the R and R, be sure to install things piece meal: Settle for just the bare essentials (no extra cards unless absolutely necessary (like a video card for example)). Then add one piece at a time and make sure it's working.

Hope this will help! And don't worry: Once you've done the "dreaded" R and R it becomes less of an issue as you get used to it. If you need step-by-step instructions for that, start here: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/499568-guide-reinstall-windows.html

Feel free to contact us, too, if things go from bad to worse--or just the opposite.

Happy computing!


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

One other thing: Has this modem been exposed either briefly or over a long period of time to any source of heat? Has it sat in stagnant or a tight air space? Has it been up against the computer? Have the vent holes been blocked?


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

Tom

Sorry for being impatient.
Okay, I created a new account on Windows XP, logged on, internet is Fine for around the first few minutes, then it slowly gets slower in around 1 minute and then after that It's practically slow just like before. 

Yes, I surf the internet for around 5-10 minutes in Safe Mode with the ethernet cable and speeds are normal, same with the wireless connection.

My router isn't exposed to heat, it's on a black desk, it's situated away from the monitor/tower, it sometimes gets shuffled here and there, I only got it December-January of 2007-2008, so it's fairly new, I think there's no dust in the filters, as all other computers on the same router are working fine.

Anyway, I did online scans with PandaActiveScan 2.0, I get around 12 infections, everytime I register/login to remove those it says some web error and I have to scan again which takes hours on my slow connection in order to login/register....

Thanks


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep...in my opinion, it'd probably be best to give your computer a little R and R.  The good news is, though, if you do it right you can actually speed up your boot time. I just had occasion to replace my HD (it died after a good two or three years) and now my boot up speed--even with all the updates and service packs--is just incredible. The secret is to install low over head protection programs (AVG, Spybot S&D with Teatimer, and Threatfire) and make sure that other third party vendors can't sneak entries into your startup routines (I use CCleaner to delete startup entries I don't want--mostly update checkers, which amount to HIGH overhead on startup).


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd say it's time to give your little electronic buddy some R & R. The good news, though, is that it can actually speed up your boot time (if you install correctly and keep startup program overhead to a minimum. Personally, I only have a few essentials on startup. Update on startup programs are a COMPLETE waste of time. For malware protection, I recommend this little Five Finger Discount Security Suite: AVG, Threatfire, Spybot S&D, Ad-Aware, and Spyware Blaster. My friend Sithtiger convinced me that for paid software, eset's NOD32 is the best. For now, it's best to avoid Symantec's products; they need to put ol' Norton on a diet).

Make sure, again, to back up your data and SCAN PRIOR to uploading it to your new installation.

Let us know how things go (that is, if you decide to R & R).


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok...sorry about the repeat. I refreshed the page and nothing came up, so I thought I lost the darn thing. Anyway, there's good stuff in both. :up:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I just went back over the first and second pages of this thread and in post #23, you list the software you used to scan your system. Other than Symantec anti-virus, the rest were anti-spyware apps.

So, I would like for you to do this:

Download AVG anti-*virus*, free edition
Download Avast! 4 free edition
Install both products
Turn OFF system restore (to delete the restore points that Panda identified as being infected with something)
Reboot in safe mode WITHOUT networking
Perform FULL scans with each product in safe mode (make note if each product finds anything and what each product finds
Reboot in safe mode AGAIN after each scanner has completed scanning the system
Rescan the system with each product
While in safe mode, rescan the system with the Ad-Aware, Spybot, and AVG anti-spyware apps you've already installed
Reboot in safe mode WITH networking
Run a Kaspersky online scan
Reboot in normal mode with your network cable DISCONNECTED from your router and rescan your system with AVG anti-virus and Avast!.
Reconnect your network cable to your router and re-scan the system using Kaspersky's online scan.
Reboot your system normally and see how it behaves
I know that's a LOT of stuff to do but I want to make sure you've thoroughly scanned your system before nuking it, which is always the last resort. 

By the way, did the thread you started in the Malware removal forum get you any assistance?

Peace...


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> Ok, I just went back over the first and second pages of this thread and in post #23, you list the software you used to scan your system. Other than Symantec anti-virus, the rest were anti-spyware apps.


Oh, blast! I didn't even notice that until now! My eyes saw AVG and skipped right over the anit-_spyware_ part. Yes, there is a HUGE difference. I just repaired a system last week with AVG anti-*VIRUS*.

But I do agree the R & R is a LAST resort. WAY too often I see (especially in myspace forums on computers) some upstart say, "Just reformat and reinstall," when a simple set of scans will fix the problem.


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

I did post up a thread in that malware removal section, no replies since 12-13 April I think
This is the link http://forums.techguy.org/malware-r...6-trojans-virus-removals-interneet-speed.html

I was afraid of downloading other anti-Viruses because I thought it would cause conflict with my already-installed Symantec, right now it's acting up, whenever I right click something or boot up or anything it will say Windows is configuring Symantec, as if it's trying to install it again, it's annoying, do you all recommend uninstalling Symantec? I know Markomus and Sithtiger have suggested this but I'm not sure if it's really worth uninstalling as it does cost money for Symantec, but it's acting up lately, Symantec couldn't even heal ONE infection that's been sitting Quarantine for months, even with the new definition virus files. I just want more opinions on unintalling Symantec, Thank you.

Yes, I use CCleaner, I clean around every 2-3 days with it... By the way when cleaning with CCleaner does placing a 'tick' next to programs like Adobe Photoshop and MS Paint delete/uninstall those programs? Or 'clean' them? I don't get that part.

Anyway, I'll try doing what you guys have suggested, school is starting for me next week and I have to get studying and my holidays are almost over,, I may take a while to reply depending on when I get my work finished.................

Thank you everyone for your kind assistance.



> Reboot in normal mode with your network cable DISCONNECTED from your router and rescan your system with AVG anti-virus and Avast!.


I connect my ethernet cable to the router instead of using wireless networking?


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Only gold and blue shielded users are allowed to respond to hijackthis logs, so that's not an option for us at this point.

If you have Symantec's disc or the setup program and a product key, you're good to go. You can always reinstall it later. Be sure to use CCleaner to remove registry entries. Click on Registry > Scan for Issues. Once it's done, click through the options to fix. Be sure to use the back up option. Scan until there are no registry issues left. When you save, you might have to adjust the file name. Save to My Documents > CCleaner Registry Backup or something like that (I forget if CCleaner makes a default folder for itself; if it does, you'll know).

As long as you're running CCleaner in Cleaner mode (that is, with the broom button pressed) you're fine. It only cleans it.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Al Kyder said:


> I did post up a thread in that malware removal section, no replies since 12-13 April I think
> This is the link http://forums.techguy.org/malware-r...6-trojans-virus-removals-interneet-speed.html


Ok, hopefully someone there will help you as well. 



> I was afraid of downloading other anti-Viruses because I thought it would cause conflict with my already-installed Symantec, right now it's acting up,


For what I've asked you to do, you'll use those other A/V apps in the short-term. Once your system has been thoroughly scanned, you'll choose ONE of those A/V products to use and will uninstall the others.



> I connect my ethernet cable to the router instead of using wireless networking?


At this point, you should be using wired (Ethernet) connections, so we know what you're dealing with. DISABLE your wireless adapter completely throughout all of this.

You should decide if you want to use my instructions above or wait for someone to help in the malware forum. If you start my instructions and THEN someone in the malware forum tries to help, some of my steps might circumvent what they would have you do.

Peace...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

A reminder to all from the rules:

*Log Analysis/Malware Removal -* In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield next to their names. Anyone wishing to participate in a training program should contact a Moderator for more information.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

*Note: During this process, it would help a great deal and be very much appreciated if you would refrain from installing any new software or hardware on this machine, unless absolutely necessary, until the clean up process is finished as it makes our job more tedious, with additional new files that may have to be researched, which is very time consuming.

Also, please do not run any security programs or fixes on your own as doing so may compromise what we will be doing. It is important that you wait for instructions.*


----------



## Fezza 8800 (Apr 5, 2008)

It's alright, my problem is solved.
After pondering over it Symantec is really an average anti virus application, I uninstalled it, ran an Avast! boot-up scan and downloaded AVG Anti-Virus, restarted computer and my internet connection is fine... But thank you to Sithtiger for the suggestion of removing Symantec, and tomdkat for the suggestions of the anti-viruses.

Also thanks to everyone in their efforts to solve this problem.
Thank you everyone.

Regards.
Al Kyder.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------

